# Audioses.dll high cpu issue



## Bihacit (Sep 6, 2017)

First, Hello to all users and many thanks to admins for accepting me on Forum. I have a problem that I don't think I can resolve by myself. I installed a fresh copy of Windows 10 Pro recently and all was fine and dandy. Suddenly I noticed 60-70% CPU usage on idle, no software was running. Task manager stated that Windows Explorer is using all of that process power for no obvious reason. After doing extensive google search and consulting with some friends, I downloaded Process manager and found out that AUDIOSES. dll process (several of them) are taking all that CPU power. I tried every possible thing to resolve the problem, and only one that works is when I kill audioses processes in process explorer, and they turn back on after some time. I tried uninstalling audiodrivers and it seems to resolve the problems, but that is not acceptable solution because I do video and photo editing, so sound is one of main components of my work. Computer specs are: ASUS ROG Rampage Extreme IV, i7 3930k, 256 GB SSD Samsung evo 850, 16 GB RAM. Thank you in advance


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

AUDIOSES. dllis An *A*udio *S*treaming *I*nput and *O*utput (ASIO) driver. Used to record audio to your DAW (ie) Pro Tools, Cubase, Ableton etc. 
Update the driver for your Audio input device. (ie) M-Audio etc from the manufacturers support download drivers site


----------

